# Cascada Natalie Horler



## Storm_Animal (15 Okt. 2010)

Da gab es ein Bild Shooting am Strand von Santa Minica in L.A. anlässlich der WMA.
Bei Bild gibt es die Bilder nur in klein, hat die jemand vielleicht in HQ


----------

